
Astronomers find no signs of alien tech after scanning over 10M stars - sandwall
https://www.cnet.com/news/astronomers-find-no-signs-of-alien-tech-after-scanning-over-10-million-stars/
======
raxxorrax
I think our first radio signals were send around the very end of the 19th
century. They would have traveled around 125ly. Don't know if the signals had
enough amplitude and frequency to even leave the atmosphere though.

There are quite a few stars in a 125ly sphere already, but the center of our
galaxy alone is 25k ly away. So we wouldn't be know to too many neighbors yet.

